# HMS Attentive 11



## charles777 (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife has never even seen as much as a photo of her grandfather who served on HMS attentive 11 plus many more ships during ww1
He died of his wounds in Broadstairs Military hospital in 1918
His daughter was two at the time that was my wife's mother who sadly died in 2007 ,
my wife would love to know what he looked like,
I have tried on and 
off for two years now, anyone know where I could go next ?


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

The National Archives

The National Archives
Ruskin Avenue
Kew
Surrey TW9 4DU
Tel: (+44) 020 8876 3444
Tel: (+44) 020 8392 5200 (Records Enquiries)
Fax: (+44) 020 8392 5286

The National Archives holds most Admiralty records including official logs of warships, muster rolls and pay books. It also holds all personnel and service records of the Royal Navy and Royal Marines up to at least 1920 – generally personnel records are transferred to The National Archives when they are 75 years old. They include:

RN officers to about 1920
RN ratings enlisting before 1924
RM officers before 1924
RM marines before 1924 (arranged by Division and Company)
RNR officers prior to WWI (1910–1920 due to be transferred during 2002)
RNR Honorary officers 1862–1960
RNR ratings for WWI and a selection 1860–1913
RNAS officers and ratings for WWI (excludes details of any previous RN or subsequent RAF service)
RNAS Russian Armoured Cars WWI
WRNS for WWI
QARNNS before 1924 (including records of nursing sisters 1884 onwards)

RNR officers were also included in the Navy List from 1862. The RNVR was founded in 1903. In 1958 the RNR and the RNVR amalgamated to form the present RNR.

I am sure they could help you with his records, perhaps they may have a photograph in his records, there is a guide to help you search here *http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/li...search-guide-b1-the-royal-navy-tracing-people*


,


----------

